# Sorteggi gruppi qualificazioni Euro 2020



## Tifo'o (2 Dicembre 2018)

Alle 12 ci saranno i sorteggi dei gruppi per le qualificazioni di EURO 2020. Italia in prima fascia, Germania mina vagante in seconda fascia.

Ecco i gironi

GRUPPO A: INGHILTERRA, REPUBBLICA CECA, BULGARIA, MONTENEGRO, KOSOVO

GRUPPO B: PORTOGALLO, UCRAINA, SERBIA, LITUANIA, LUSSEMBURGO

GRUPPO C: OLANDA, GERMANIA, IRLANDA DEL NORD, ESTONIA, BIELORUSSIA

GRUPPO D: SVIZZERA, DANIMARCA, IRLANDA, GEORGIA, GIBILTERRA

GRUPPO E: CROAZIA, GALLES, SLOVACCHIA, UNGHERIA, AZERBAIJAN

GRUPPO F: SPAGNA, SVEZIA, NORVEGIA, ROMANIA, FAR OER, MALTA

GRUPPO G: POLONIA, AUSTRIA, ISRAELE, SLOVENIA, MACEDONIA, LETTONIA

GRUPPO H: FRANCIA, ISLANDA, TURCHIA, ALBANIA, MOLDAVIA, ANDORRA

GRUPPO I: BELGIO, RUSSIA, SCOZIA, CIPRO, KAZAKISTAN, SAN MARINO

GRUPPO J: ITALIA, BOSNIA, FINLANDIA, GRECIA, ARMENIA, LIECHTENSTEIN


----------



## Dany20 (2 Dicembre 2018)

Passano le prime due giusto?


----------



## milan1899 (2 Dicembre 2018)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Passano le prime due giusto?



Si


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Dicembre 2018)

Italia becca la Bosnia

Germania con l'Olanda


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Dicembre 2018)

Italia Bosnia Finlandia


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Dicembre 2018)

Italia Bosnia Finaldia e Grecia


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alle 12 ci saranno i sorteggi dei gruppi per le qualificazioni di EURO 2020. Italia in prima fascia, Germania mina vagante in seconda fascia.
> 
> Ecco i gironi
> 
> ...



up


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alle 12 ci saranno i sorteggi dei gruppi per le qualificazioni di EURO 2020. Italia in prima fascia, Germania mina vagante in seconda fascia.
> 
> Ecco i gironi
> 
> ...



.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Dicembre 2018)

Dobbiamo dominarlo, non esiste altro risultato


----------



## 7vinte (2 Dicembre 2018)

Obbligatorio arrivare primi


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2018)

Girone comodo.


----------



## smallball (3 Dicembre 2018)

bisogna arrivare per forza primi


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alle 12 ci saranno i sorteggi dei gruppi per le qualificazioni di EURO 2020. Italia in prima fascia, Germania mina vagante in seconda fascia.
> 
> Ecco i gironi
> 
> ...



Se non arriviamo primi è da prendere tutti a randellate..girone facilissimo da chiudere in anticipo così da avere un paio di match in cui provare dei giovani


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alle 12 ci saranno i sorteggi dei gruppi per le qualificazioni di EURO 2020. Italia in prima fascia, Germania mina vagante in seconda fascia.
> 
> Ecco i gironi
> 
> ...



Mai visto in quasi 40 anni di vita l'Italia finire in un girone così facile.


----------

